# Has anyone heard of Harry S Dent?



## Kimosabi (1 May 2007)

I got a call from a Financial Advisor who I saw a few months ago who want's to invest some of my hard earned through him.

Anyway during the conversation he mentioned Harry S Dent as one of the people he get his info from and this is his basis of the Market remaining bullish until 2009.  Harry had previously predicted the Dow to soar to 40,000 but has since revised his prediction down to around 20,000.

So I was wondering if anyone else on ASF has heard of Harry S Dent and if they have any other comments, about Harry S Dent or Financial Advisors in general.

Website ==> http://www.hsdent.com/index.php
Latest Free Report ==> http://www.hsdent.com/download/dow20000.pdf


----------



## wayneL (1 May 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> I got a call from a Financial Advisor who I saw a few months ago who want's to invest some of my hard earned through him.
> 
> Anyway during the conversation he mentioned Harry S Dent as one of the people he get his info from and this is his basis of the Market remaining bullish until 2009.  Harry had previously predicted the Dow to soar to 40,000 but has since revised his prediction down to around 20,000.
> 
> ...




He wrote a book a couple years ago. He is also the one to popularize the concept of the demographics bomb after 2009.


----------



## Gundini (1 May 2007)

Harry S. Dent, Jr. is an American economist and writer. His most well-known book, The Roaring 2000s, appeared on the New York Times Bestseller List. Dent is known to espouse a philosophy of demographic economics.

Dent received his B.A. from the University of South Carolina. He earned an MBA from the Harvard Business School as a Baker Scholar.

Dent is the Chief Economist for a Tampa, Florida investment firm. Dent is also the president and founder of the H.S. Dent Foundation.

Dent writes an investment newsletter and has written six books, of which the two most recent have been bestsellers:

The Next Great Bubble Boom (2004) 
The Roaring 2000s Investor (1999) 
The Roaring 2000s (1998) 
The Great Jobs Ahead (1995) 
The Great Boom Ahead (1993) 
Our Power to Predict (1989) 
In the early 1990s, he predicted that the DOW would reach 10k. This prediction was met with much skepticism. In 2000, he predicted that the DOW would reach 40k, a prediction which was repeated in his 2004 book. In his book, he also predicted the Nasdaq will reach 13-20k. In January 2006, he predicted that the DOW would reach 14-15,000 by the end of the year. On 20th December 2006, it stood at 12,463- 11% below the lower end of his prediction.

Dent makes heavy use of charts, cycles and trends apart from his demographic theories in predicting future economic and stock cycles. His work is primarily based on the asumption that most long term stock market performance can be explained by studying long term trends and charts from the past. His critics question the assumption that clues to all major stock market events can be found in the relatively short history of well functioning stock markets in the world. His work has also been criticised for heavy use of data dredging- where it is easy to find patterns in past data and assign predictive powers to them when many such patterns occur in every data collection purely by chance.

While Dent's accuracy in calling long term demographic impact is impressive, his record on calling short term stock market behaviour is patchy, as shown in his recent backtracking on his original predictions of Dow 40,000. In November 2006, Dent made a dramatic change to his forecast for the new 'bubble', now estimating the Dow topping at 20,000 and the Nasdaq at 5,000 by late 2009. The key reasons cited by him were geopolitical tensions.

Wikipedia


----------



## Bronte (1 May 2007)

*The ROARING 2000's by Harry S. Dent Jr*
There was an Australian edition published in 1998
A wonderful book and well worth getting hold of.

*The Next Great Bubble Boom *should still be available to buy.
Also a very good read


----------



## motorway (1 May 2007)

He is big on S curves

boom bust cycles... Innovation  adoption cycles...

 His books make comparisons of such cycles from the past to
draw conclusions About the cycles in the present and future..

The overriding driver has as been mentioned  being Demographics..
The way they are unfolding ( age waves ) in different countries..

His newsletters take these inputs and make predictions about economies stock markets and  the best likely areas for investments..

motorway


----------



## freebird54 (18 June 2016)

Kimosabi said:


> I got a call from a Financial Advisor who I saw a few months ago who want's to invest some of my hard earned through him.
> 
> Anyway during the conversation he mentioned Harry S Dent as one of the people he get his info from and this is his basis of the Market remaining bullish until 2009.  Harry had previously predicted the Dow to soar to 40,000 but has since revised his prediction down to around 20,000.
> 
> ...





He is here yet again - anyone been to his latest talks?

If I recall it was him or his m8 Bill Bonner who forecast the GFC - I don't want any more negative stuff as I think he is saying now.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Putting  my self at risk from being banned, from pushing to many infowars videos.


EXPERT: 2016 AS BAD AS THE GREAT DEPRESSION
All signs point to yes
http://www.infowars.com/expert-2016-as-bad-as-the-great-depression/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcn3zauG_KU

Surprised no one else picked up his more recent videos.

Just sharing this video moderator, they asked.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Putting  my self at risk from being banned, from pushing to many infowars videos.
> 
> 
> EXPERT: 2016 AS BAD AS THE GREAT DEPRESSION
> ...




Harry is right sooner or later....as are all perma bears. What do they get in the meantime, views, clicks, subscriptions, email addresses and the like which translates into money in their pocket. If you want to spruke some video channel, why not spruke something useful like this:


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Harry is right sooner or later....as are all perma bears. What do they get in the meantime, views, clicks, subscriptions, email addresses and the like which translates into money in their pocket. If you want to spruke some video channel, why not spruke something useful like this:






Or you could get a degree and do your own research ?

What some investment guides forget to tell you is you need to make money in the first place.

But don't go logically analysing information too far.

I hold no financial interest in anything I post, I just go with my gut.


----------



## Porper (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> I hold no financial interest in anything I post, I just go with my gut.




I see you are pushing this guy on the Gold thread too...one is probably enough


----------



## notting (16 August 2016)

Kimosabi said:


> So I was wondering if anyone else on ASF has heard of Harry S Dent and if they have any other comments, about Harry S Dent or Financial Advisors in general.




Yes he is one of the people you use as a target at the local gun range.

If you need instructions this is the video that illustrates the way you should fantasize about Harry - enjoy -


----------

